# Curly Cherry Sofa Table



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

This project has been going on for about two years... a move from Texas to Virginia... and a series of back problems. It started out with a picture my wife found on the internet of a table. Like everything else I build, it seems to start with a picture instead of plans. I guess when someone says.. "can you make this?" I can't turn down a challenge! 
It's curly cherry with crotchwood top, ebony and curly maple accents. Finished off with three coats of Minwax tung oil finish, two coats of wipe-on poly. It has a drawer in the middle, but I didn't get any pics of it yet. Thanks for looking!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## asphaltmike87 (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice work there Stick.
That's a fine looking table, great looking wood, very clean detail.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful, just beautiful!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

That is gorgeous! I like it a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's absolutely beautiful. The finish looks very nice.


----------



## MKandyman (Dec 29, 2011)

Agreed - really nice work! Excellent wood grain!


----------



## RogerC (Oct 15, 2012)

Excuse me while I wipe the drool off my keyboard. That's beautiful!


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Very cool i really like it.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

that is a beautiful table:thumbsup:
love the grain in it:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

That is absolutely beautiful


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

wow thats elegant.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words. Here's a few showing the drawer, and a little better shot of how I floated the entire table skirt. The drawer was an addon after the skirt and top were already done (the wife has the right to change her mind, so it's not perfect. 
The best part of all that figured wood is I found every bit of it in the regular priced cherry stack. I took my time and dug through and found every unique piece. When I pulled it out, the guy almost wanted to charge me extra for it! 

Thanks again!! You guys here keep my motivated to keep working on projects, so I just want to say thanks to all of you for the inspiration.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

What a beautiful table. Awesome job!


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Beautiful table! Love to hear how you got all that great wood for regular cherry price, too!


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

MapleMoose said:


> Beautiful table! Love to hear how you got all that great wood for regular cherry price, too!


The lumber yard I go to buys their lumber by the pallet, so they only go by what is supposed to be in it. They always give me a look like they want to charge more, but they haven't yet. In return I try to buy a nice board or two every payday.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Very contemporary and chic. I like it a lot.


----------

